# Shovelhead bait.



## chrisoneal

I was talking to someone in my local creek will i was catching some bait. HE was saying that trout head are a very good bait for shovelheads and blues. Has anyone ever tryied it. And the other day i was at Catfishermans Paridise and a guy there was using a 4lbs carp for bait on bottom. And he caught a 50lb blue on it. I was shocked to see him catch something on that big of bait.


----------



## catfish_hunter

My personal favorite bait for shovelheads are LARGE Chubs as big as I can get, I have also used suckers, and carp as well...Cut shad is also a good bait for them...

The way I look at it, The bigger the bait the bigger the catch, even though that doesnt always hold true...


----------



## H2O Mellon

I would imagine that you'd see just about anything at that place.......


----------



## chrisoneal

yea thats what i thought also. But the bigger the bait i use most of the time i get a 10-20lbs shovel or blue. the small bait is what i am surpised with. I caught a 56lbs blue on a 1 inch warmouth.


----------



## shuvlhed1

Aren't you the same guy begging people to tell you where and how to get bait? A seasoned paylaker like yourself?


----------



## chrisoneal

who me. Who cares if i paylake. I also river fish to. Im just asking how other people catch diffrent bait b/c my tq wasnt working nothing worng with that is there. And i wasnt begging i was asking. So maybe u need to reread.


----------



## flathunter

Paylakes such as paradise should be closed down, they rape the rivers to get there big fish.


----------



## chrisoneal

yea true it would be nice to see them grow there own fish and not take them out of rivers. But i still love the river that i go to. The hardest fighting fish i ever caught only weighed 26lbs. Over the 40lbs shovelhead and 64lbs blue. But i think it fun to just go out there and not worry about open container law or it just fun to go out there and hang out with my friends. We get a good laugh to see people bank run there fish.


----------



## shuvlhed1

Well, the drinking explains the grammar.


----------



## chrisoneal

what is someone not aloud to have a good time.


----------



## shuvlhed1

Thanks for proving my point. Again.


----------



## chrisoneal

No problem. Sorry i cant be as proper as you are.


----------



## jeffmo

don't let him get to you too much,after all,he's a miami fan!


----------



## chrisoneal

i dont get it miami fan.


----------



## oucat

I would have to agree there is nothing wrong with enjoying a few cold beverages while the lines are in the water.


----------



## shuvlhed1

chrisoneal said:


> No problem. Sorry i cant be as proper as you are.


That's a heck of a lot better. Not perfect, but much better.  

And I didn't see any Miami guys cut by the Bungles yesterday.


----------



## jeffmo

chris,chubs will work fine.fish where you like and have fun doing it.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

Man why you guys jumping all over chris. Paylakes are legal, although their methods of stocking are questionable. Until cats are given their due credit it will continue. Kepp pushing for sport fish status and this wont happen.

As for baits, I use what they eat. Large suckers work the best on the waters I fish. Chubs have also produced well also. I have heard bulheads are good bait but have never had any luck. Large creek shinner are great if you can keep them alive, if they die they are good cutbait. When I fish the Ohio River I like big shad and skipjack for cut bait. We often use 5-8" white bass for live bait also. They are a pretty hardy bait and will kick all night long, and usually we can catch them before it gets dark in the spot we are fishing. Personally I think goldfish suck. They arent natural to the body of water and then they are released into the water where they don't belong. Sunfish are hit and miss, sometimes they work great and other times its like they are catfish repellents. They are usually a last choice if we can't find bait.

I swear I am getting out for flatheads this year after about a 4 year lay-off!!!

Jake


----------



## chrisoneal

Well yesterday i did do some river fishing and paylake fishing at night. My river exp was not to good. I still think its to early for my spot. One guy there did catch at 15lber. All i didnt was come home with 2 reels that need more line. But when i went to paridise last night. I have 1 rod on bottom with a 1lb sucker and left it out there all night. And my other 2 i had were on top with blue gill and chubs. I had my line break twice, i was using 25lb test. 1 just got off, And i caught two 1 weighted 17.5 and the other was 26.5. But there weird part was is i heard my clicker screem and i ran over there and went to wait for the right moment to set the hook. Because by the time i got to my pole the clicker stopped. So i reel it in and only the head was there and nothing else. Man i wish i got the fish. O well maybe next time.


----------



## chrisoneal

Hey man u said that you used white bass for bait. How did it work for you. Im going to Indian Lake tonight/tomorrow morning and the white bass are up there spawning up there in thise creek and you can catch hundreds of them. Along with Huge shad. Well snagging the shad atleast. I think im going to bring my cast net. To get the shad.


----------



## River Dweller20

I have the most luck on small green sunfish. The bigger bait that I use, usually I end up catching 10 and 12 pounders. I catch my largest fish on 3-5 inch bluegill or green sunfish.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

White bass work pretty well for me. We usually use them in the middle of summer on the Ohio River. Can't really tell ya how well they work this time of the year. They are usually pretty lively and dont die fast on the hook. They should probably work this time of the year.

Jake


----------

